# Another Stupid Question about Format CF.



## surapon (Nov 5, 2013)

Dear Sir/ My friends.
Since 1999, My First DSLR -Olympus C2500 L ( 2.5 MP), and Canon 20D, Canon 1DS MK I, Canon 5D MK II and Canon 7D. I did format the CF Cards , and separate for Each Camera. , Yes, Olympus Camera can not use with Canon Camera's Format. Yes--That make me carry 3 seperate CF storage Containers for my 3 Camera bodies.

The Question is : Can I use 1 Canon camera ( Such as 5D MK II) to do all Format for all of my 4 Canon Camera Bodies ?

Thanks you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Nov 5, 2013)

Dear Suprapon!
As far as I know, you should format the CF- card IN the camera, before you use it.
I had no problems using with 300D, 50D, 1D4, 5D2, 5D3; the SD using 1D4, 5D3 and the Sony RX100.


----------



## surapon (Nov 5, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> Dear Suprapon!
> As far as I know, you should format the CF- card IN the camera, before you use it.
> I had no problems using with 300D, 50D, 1D4, 5D2, 5D3; the SD using 1D4, 5D3 and the Sony RX100.


.

Thank you, Sir, Dear Mr. alexanderferdinand.
I try to do the Format for each Camera Body in the night before shooting, and Put each Camera 's CFs. in Each Seperate Folder, and ready to use---With out waste time to reformat again during shooting.----Just try to save 20 Seconds before shooting.
That Why, I ask the question.
Thanks you , Sir.
Surapon
Surapon


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 5, 2013)

Surapon, as far as I know, there is no reason you can't use cards formatted in one Canon SLR in another. I have done this dozens of times without issue, with CF and SD cards, between Rebel, 5D_, and __D bodies.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 5, 2013)

I gotta say, you have an interesting mix of cards there! 

Dude! You still have _microdrives_! Do those even still _work_?! (You realize that microdrives are actually tiny mechanical hard drives, not flash memory, right? Don't bang them around and don't go over 10,000 feet to use them.)

Sorry, I'm an IT guy and those things were SO COOL back in the day! I was showing one of those to my class way back when I used to teach IT in '97!! I had to do a Google search to realize that I guess they are actually still made and available! Really???  

Here is a link to a great summary of their use in cameras.
http://www.steves-digicams.com/accessories/flash-cards-storage-devices/microdrive-storage-devices.html

*OK, so I know this comment didn't answer your question. Sorry.*

Sharing media between cameras will not hurt the media itself. It's just a memory device and will simple store the data written to it. The card itself doesn't care how its formatted or what kind of data it holds.

The problem arises in keeping track of the pictures themselves and the logistics of time date stamps, filenames/numbers, etc. Different cameras typically store their files in different folders but Canon cameras will usually all use a DCIM folder with a subfolder or many subfolders depending on how you set the camera. The folder name can be changed in the camera settings if you want to share media between cameras to make it a little easier. However, the camera will still look at the highest file number on the card in the appropriate folder and start numbering from there. Every time you change the card, the camera will start numbering the pictures based on the highest number it sees already on the card. This will cause problems later when you offload images to your computer if you are combining all the pictures from that event into a single folder and run across duplicate filenames. It will also cause them to be out of the sequence shot if you were sorting the files on the filename and not the time/date stamps.

Here is an explanation of what happens on CPS...
http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/infobank/storage_and_archiving/file_numbering_and_naming.do

I'm not an expert on this but for me, the bigger challenge is keeping cards organized so no mistakes happen in the field and so I don't pull my hair out when I get home. If I am gone on a trip for several days and I arrive home with thousands of pictures from 3 cameras on multiple cards over several days on separate subjects, I am careful to organize the images on my computer when I offload them from the cards. Swapping the cards between cameras will complicate this, esp since their time/date stamps will be slightly off. And each camera will have different exposures, settings, lenses, etc so the post image work will be easier if I know ahead of time which camera took each image.

This is my system...

- Separate cards for each camera. (For my own OCD sanity, not because they wouldn't function correctly.)
- All cards are formatted _in camera_ before leaving on the trip. All cards' image contents are double checked before formatting to ensure all pictures already on them are "OLD" and already exist in two places on my computer. I don't format cards right after I offload their contents to the computer because until I need the card again it serves as a redundant copy of the images for a few days/weeks in case something tragic happens to my computer.
- All of my CF cards have a small piece of green or blue painters' tape hanging slightly off their outside edge that I use to fold over the leading edge after it is full when I switch to another card in the field. This prevents me from re-using a full card. Re-using the card isn't a problem for the files already on the card but if I think it's a card that I forgot to format at home, I could lose a LOT of pictures in an instant. I did that years ago and started this system then. Re-using a card also wastes time since it will require more card switching when I realize it.

Protecting yourself from tragedy involves using some logic and common sense. When you are travelling, keep your full cards separated from your empty cards in separate places, luggage, etc. If sometone steals your camera bag, you'll lose your kit but you may still have a lot of your pictures if they weren't stored together with everything else. If you are on a long trip (more than a couple days), either take a computer or take a backup drive designed to save files off of you media cards. This way you can get a backup right away in case something bad happens. Anything can go wrong. Your images are extremely vulnerable to theft or loss when you are out of your home, office, etc. Photographers in groups will sometimes swap cards or drives to make sure their images are "offsite" in another place in case they are robbed, have a fire, whatever.When flying, obviously don't check your gear, carry it on the plane. Maybe take your media cards that are backed up on your computer or other device and mail them to yourself before the plane trip home. It all depends on how important those images are to you or your livelihood.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 5, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I gotta say, you have an interesting mix of cards there!
> 
> Dude! You still have _microdrives_! Do those even still _work_?! (You realize that microdrives are actually tiny mechanical hard drives, not flash memory, right? Don't bang them around and don't go over 10,000 feet to use them.)


Hey, hey, I still carry my 256MB Sandisk CF card with me as a back up. I paid over $200 for it in 2001 and it can hold a handful of photos if all else fails! The microdrives are classic, though!

Also, the file numbering is an issue, very true. If you use a utility that renames your photos on download, you're okay, though.


----------



## surapon (Nov 5, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Surapon, as far as I know, there is no reason you can't use cards formatted in one Canon SLR in another. I have done this dozens of times without issue, with CF and SD cards, between Rebel, 5D_, and __D bodies.



Dear Sir, Mr. mackguyver.
Thanks you, Sir .
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 5, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I gotta say, you have an interesting mix of cards there!
> 
> Dude! You still have _microdrives_! Do those even still _work_?! (You realize that microdrives are actually tiny mechanical hard drives, not flash memory, right? Don't bang them around and don't go over 10,000 feet to use them.)
> 
> ...



Thousand Thanks, Dear Mr. RustyTheGeek .
Wow, I have learn some thing new to day----Thanksssss for all great Recommends, Sir.

Yes, My OLd, OLD Tiny Machanical Hard Drives still working, But So slow---BUT JUST FOR THE SPARE CF. Only, When I run out of the spaces.

Yes, I will do as I did before, Just Keep Difference Files for Difference Cameras---BUT, I know Now, I can use Difference Format by Difference Canon Camera with out Hesitate= JUST IN AN EMERGENCY ONLY.
Have a great day , Sir.
Surapon.

PS, If I do not know some thing, and I do not want to ask the Experts/ Friends= Make me stupid all of my Life.


----------



## surapon (Nov 5, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta say, you have an interesting mix of cards there!
> ...


.
Thank you again, Sir, Dear Teacher, Mr. mackguyver.
Yes, My OLd, OLD Tiny Machanical Hard Drives still working, But So slow---BUT JUST FOR THE SPARE CF. Only, When I run out of the spaces----Ha, Ha, Ha, Similar to you---CF/ Micro drive = Super high cost in 1999 and 2002---But Still ticking.
Have a great Day, Sir.
Yes, Next week I will have 4 days Vacation in Las Vegas and south Rim of Grand Canyon= My Dream Vacation at Grand Canyon.
Surapon


----------



## Halfrack (Nov 5, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I gotta say, you have an interesting mix of cards there!
> 
> Dude! You still have _microdrives_! Do those even still _work_?! (You realize that microdrives are actually tiny mechanical hard drives, not flash memory, right? Don't bang them around and don't go over 10,000 feet to use them.)
> 
> Sorry, I'm an IT guy and those things were SO COOL back in the day! I was showing one of those to my class way back when I used to teach IT in '97!! I had to do a Google search to realize that I guess they are actually still made and available! Really???



I did the same thing - back with I was stuck with 64mb Smartmedia, I would have killed for the 1gb Microdrive.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 5, 2013)

Surapon,
Have a good time in LV and Grand Canyon. If you have a chance, take a helicopter ride over Grand Canyon. Well worth it.
And I separate my CF cards for all my Canons, 40D, 5D2 and 5D3 (which also uses SD cards). Formatting the CF cards in each respective camera before use is what I do, but only after every 3-4 events. Somewhere I read indicates that it is not necessary to format each time after the photos have been offloaded safely.
-r


----------



## dasoussan (Nov 5, 2013)

Surapon,

Because you mentioned the EOS 20D, and you might still have it ... the 20D will format a 16 GB card only to 8 GB. If you format it in a more modern body (I use either a 5D classic or a 50D) then immediately transfer it to the 20D, it will fully format and all 16GB will be usable.

Other than that, I have nothing else to add to what has already been said.


----------



## surapon (Nov 5, 2013)

Halfrack said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta say, you have an interesting mix of cards there!
> ...



Yes, Yes, Yes---Dear Mr. Halfrack
I agree with you 250%, Have some thing Old and still Ticking, Better than have no spare at all.
Nice to talk to you , Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 5, 2013)

lion rock said:


> Surapon,
> Have a good time in LV and Grand Canyon. If you have a chance, take a helicopter ride over Grand Canyon. Well worth it.
> And I separate my CF cards for all my Canons, 40D, 5D2 and 5D3 (which also uses SD cards). Formatting the CF cards in each respective camera before use is what I do, but only after every 3-4 events. Somewhere I read indicates that it is not necessary to format each time after the photos have been offloaded safely.
> -r



Dear Sir, Mr. lion rock.
Thankssss, But My wife she does not want to fly in Helicopter, And That why, We ride the Jeep/ SUV with Tour guide. Yes, May be Next Trip/ Me alone, and I will---Yes, Cheap Hotel cost Now in LV ( Out of season)= $ 31 US Dollars per night at The Excalibur / 4 stars hotel, And 14 Hours Tour Trip from the Hotel( Big Tour Bus) to South Rim of Grand Canyon + 2 Hours Jeep ride+ 1 Lunch + Museum entrance fee + I-Max theater = $ 179.99 US Dollars per Person = Great Deal.
Yes, Sir, I will do the same as you do.
Thanks
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 5, 2013)

dasoussan said:


> Surapon,
> 
> Because you mentioned the EOS 20D, and you might still have it ... the 20D will format a 16 GB card only to 8 GB. If you format it in a more modern body (I use either a 5D classic or a 50D) then immediately transfer it to the 20D, it will fully format and all 16GB will be usable.
> 
> Other than that, I have nothing else to add to what has already been said.



Than you, Sir, Dear Mr. dasoussan
Wow, That are a great News, Yes, I still use my 20D with only 4GB cards and Format by 20D only.
Thanks again, Sir.
Nice to talk to you.
Surapon


----------



## lion rock (Nov 5, 2013)

Sarupon,
Sure is a great deal. Have a beautiful trip there!
Look forward to seeing some of your photos from that place.
-r



surapon said:


> dasoussan said:
> 
> 
> > Surapon,
> ...


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 5, 2013)

FYI, the North Rim is now closed for the winter. The South Rim remains open year round. Be ready for the weather.....it is in the 20's overnight at the South Rim this week. Daytime temperatures can climb into the 50's if you have a break but it is in the 40's today. Remember the old adages about keeping your batteries warm and avoiding the changes in humidity going from outside to in and then outside again.

The canyon is a truly magical place. If you get any snow, the panorama changes entirely. And the lighting changes as the sun shifts all day long. Have a great trip.


----------



## surapon (Nov 5, 2013)

lion rock said:


> Sarupon,
> Sure is a great deal. Have a beautiful trip there!
> Look forward to seeing some of your photos from that place.
> -r
> ...



Thank you Sir, Dear Mr. lion rock.
My dream at The Grand Canyon will be came true next week, That One the the List if my Life.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 5, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> FYI, the North Rim is now closed for the winter. The South Rim remains open year round. Be ready for the weather.....it is in the 20's overnight at the South Rim this week. Daytime temperatures can climb into the 50's if you have a break but it is in the 40's today. Remember the old adages about keeping your batteries warm and avoiding the changes in humidity going from outside to in and then outside again.
> 
> The canyon is a truly magical place. If you get any snow, the panorama changes entirely. And the lighting changes as the sun shifts all day long. Have a great trip.



Thanks you, Sir, Mr. JPAZ.
I will prepare for this one in the Life time trip, But Next Trip after this., Will be the Early Morning Sun Rise and The Evening Sun Set at Grand canyon too------Dream, Dream and Dream---Yes, Sir, I will have Complete with All Lenses from 8 MM Fish Eyes, to 800 mm ( 400 X 2X)---But my Dear 600 mm L . too big to get on the Airplane.
Nice to talk to you , Sir.
Surapon


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 5, 2013)

Surapon, here's a link to a photo taken with your favorite lens - I think it will get you even more excited about your trip. I'm sure you're going to have a great time and will come home with lots of amazing photos!

http://adamschallau.com/tag/canon-ts-e-24mm-f3-5l-ii-tilt-shift-lens/


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 6, 2013)

surapon said:


> JPAZ said:
> 
> 
> > FYI, the North Rim is now closed for the winter. The South Rim remains open year round. Be ready for the weather.....it is in the 20's overnight at the South Rim this week. Daytime temperatures can climb into the 50's if you have a break but it is in the 40's today. Remember the old adages about keeping your batteries warm and avoiding the changes in humidity going from outside to in and then outside again.
> ...



*Mr. surapon*, please be careful and have fun. That's truly a trip of a lifetime! Don't forget....

- Drink plenty of water
- Be aware of your surroundings/environment/weather conditions
- Leave all the camera gear behind one day and just Enjoy the Experience and The Beauty of your Wife & Life!
(She'll thank you for giving her a day of your undivided attention.)

So glad to hear that you can go see such a beautiful place and enjoy your hobby too!

Rusty


----------



## surapon (Nov 6, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Surapon, here's a link to a photo taken with your favorite lens - I think it will get you even more excited about your trip. I'm sure you're going to have a great time and will come home with lots of amazing photos!
> 
> http://adamschallau.com/tag/canon-ts-e-24mm-f3-5l-ii-tilt-shift-lens/



Wow, Wow, Wow----Thanks you, Sir Dear Mr. mackguyver.
Wow, Beautiful Photos of TS-E 24 mm F/ 3.5 L II, Yes, Sir I will shoot with Horizontal Shift 3 or 4 Photos and Combine in 1 as Panoramic Photo. But I do not think This 14 Hours Trip from Las Vegas to South Rim will include Sun Rise or Sunset----Yes, Sir May be Next Time/ Next Trip that I try to stay at the Hotel at South Rim ( ???), Yes, Sir, All the Shots will be with C-PL Filter too. Yes, Sir, I will use my dear 8 mm Fish Eyes Lens, TS-E 24 II, Tamron 11-17 mm, 24-70 2.8 L,70-200 2.8 L IS, and 100-400 with 2X-----But I check with the Airline, The 600 mm Is too long to carry on.
Thanks you again, Sir, My dear Teacher.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 6, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > JPAZ said:
> ...



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Rusty.
Yes, Sir, I will do very strick with your Recommend/ Great Recommends---All my equipment( in Back Pack) will be on my back , and not use for one day, and hold my wife hand all the times.
Thanks you, sir my dear Friend.
Surapon


----------

